# Canning jars



## icewolf (Apr 18, 2015)

I am putting in a larger garden this year and need to find a place to buy a bulk amount of wide mouth canning jars. In quart and pint size.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Look on Craigslist first. Canning jars are expensive. My wife has bought cases from old women. Just make sure there are not chips in the glass at the lid seal.

Wide mouth jars go for 8 to 10 per dozen when on sale. The cheapest we seen last year was 7.99


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey icewolf,
I've heard of a store that has many different things and is popular with many people all over this country. You may have heard of it or have one near you. I think its called Wal-Mart? (Just jacking with you icewolf! :joyous
Ball 12-Count Wide Mouth Quart Jars with Lids and Bands - Walmart.com


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Garage sales can be your friend. A lot of people get out of canning because of age, and because it's a lot of work. I've found plenty of them over the years. Just like Alterego said, check for chips on the jar rims by running your fingers around the edge, not at warp speed however!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Also check out thrift stores. Check for chips along the sealing edge (rim) and make SURE the bands/lids aren't rusty (if they come with them. No big deal if not, but better if they do)

I picked up about 100 bands and lids from the Salvation Army for about $5. A couple bands have rust but the rest look great. Lids I probably won't use, but I'll make jelly and use them on that. That way there won't a huge loss as I can go through jelly pretty damn quick!

I've also been known to buy at ace hardware. I get a $5 off card every once in a while, and normal price for jars in my area ace, is about $12.99. Brings the total to $8 and some change. Ralph's grocery store they're usually $18-$20!!!!

Definitely shop around.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I usually buy at Menards or Wal-Mart, don't forget if you are buying them used at garage sales to figure in the cost of the lids and bands if they are not included, the new $8-$10 ones at the stores come with them.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A few years ago we seen a Craigslist add for canning jars for 50 cents a piece we drove to the woman's house about ten miles she was 80 plus and took us in the garage to show us her mason jars she wanted to sell. All blue and green. We gave them as presents to many people. There were several glass lids with zinc rings and a few brown ones. Check it out.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

She had dozens of the blue ones.


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

If your wanting new ones Menards is your best deal when they have them on sale about 3-4 times a year. Usually late May is the first sale. They beat Walmart by a couple dollars a case when on sale around $5 a case for pints. I have never had any luck buying used ones. I have seen them priced a lot higher than new ones so I don't waste my time. Also watch for Ball to put out coupons for lids and sometime jars. If I notice them on sale anytime soon I will post it.


----------

